

What is a good user experience? Let’s find out. - riskish

UX has become a controversial field in recent years. What is it? Do we need it? At what stage in a start up do we really need it? How do we do it properly?<p>I had an idea that if done right might serve as a good resource for all hacker news entrepreneurs.<p>Why not choose a hackers-news entrepreneur’s start up idea, create a design, and let our community of hackers help iterate through on how they would improve it from a user interface and experience perspective. The interesting thing here will be to see how crowd-sourced input will improve or shape the product’s experience. To keep things simple, people could just comment with an idea for an improvement, an area that needs better aligning, a better way to do something, etc.<p>We’ll work together, until this entrepreneur’s design has advanced to a stage that might be considered a good example of attention to user experience.<p>Is anyone is interested in participating? Feel free to comment. If you have a start up, please post your general idea/needs, etc. to see if I could provide an initial design for you (free of charge), and let’s see how much we can improve it from there. This should be completely public as the goal is to create a learning tool for the whole community, to see what suggestions we as a group can come up with.
======
pedalpete
is this different from the many "rate my start-up" posts?

I think what you'll find in many of the responses to those posts is UX
feedback, along with the business/idea feedback, etc.

I'm happy to help out with my input and hope it is helpful, but at the same
time, I don't think I want to get involved in an iterative process of UX
feedback, mostly because

a) I don't think it would be efficient or effective for me or the person I'm
providing the repeated feedback to, and

b) I only have so much time to be introduced to new ideas/designs/etc. Unless
it is a product I really care about, I don't want to go over something with
only a UX eye.

Personally, I just don't see HN as the place for this to happen. However,
there may be an opportunity for a UX focused site where people would be
willing to gather for UX feedback.

------
riskish
Pete-

Thanks for the comments, I think you are probably right. Maybe I'll change my
post to a "free design offer" for a hacker-news start up that is needing one
for their prototype, and then test on my own... Any takers?

=)

~~~
mryan
Hi riskish,

If you are serious, I would love to take you up on that offer. I am currently
working on a prototype for my gameing-related startup, and could really do
with some design expertise. My email is in my profile if you would like to get
in touch.

With regards to the initial idea of your post, I am afraid I agree with
pedalpete - while HN has some level of interest in UX, perhaps a UX-specific
community would reach a higher number of potentially interested people. Great
idea though - once complete, being able to show the reasoning behind each
iteration of the design would be an invaluable resource.

~~~
riskish
I've posted another thread with the details:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1904562>

